
Xen advisory XSA-253 to become public Thursday 2018-01-04 12:00 UTC - Aissen
https://xenbits.xen.org/xsa/?
======
Aissen
Also, where is XSA-252 ? They haven't skipped any number before.

@rootkovska says it might not be the end of the world:
[https://twitter.com/rootkovska/status/948468824310976513](https://twitter.com/rootkovska/status/948468824310976513)

There's also a planned azure maintenance next monday:
[https://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Forums/azure/en-
US/1949c2d...](https://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Forums/azure/en-
US/1949c2df-9fb1-4978-b41c-59ee22d98bde/january-10th-2018-planned-virtual-
machine-maintenance-reboot-strategy?forum=WAVirtualMachinesforWindows)

~~~
blattimwind
> The lack of a similar statement for a skipped XSA number normally means that
> the issue is being investigated within the Xen Project Security Team.

